# regulatory.db failed?

## tmcca

I have this in my dmesg:

platform regulatory.o direct firmware load for regulatory.db failed error -2

cfg80211 failed to load regulatory.db

I am guessing this is crda. I installed net-wireless/crda but didn't fix this error

I am guessing missing kernel config

----------

## javeree

In theory, and with a recent enough kernel, the crda ebuild would not be required anymore, as your kernel is capable of loading the regulatory db.

However, there is a bug outstanding requesting that a solution to indicate whether the db is loaded by crda or by kernel, and depending on that crda would be used.

What you are seeing in dmesg  is in my opinion the kernel trying to load the regulatory db, and not finding it where it expects the db to be (I am not at home, so cannot check what it should be).

Anyway, you could change your kernel CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y -> CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=n to get rid of the kernel doing this, and leave it up to the ebuild.

Better would be to find out where the database should be (probably in /etc/firmware) and add it there manually.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tmcca,

cfg80211 is the old WiFi stack. It uses regulatory.db firmware

The newer mac80211 does not need that firmware.

You may be able to ignore the error .

What wifi do you have?

When cfg80211 is built into the kernel, the regulatory.db firmware must be built in too.

If you don't need cfg80211, turn it off in the kernel and save some bloat and the error message.

----------

## charles17

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> If you don't need cfg80211, turn it off in the kernel and save some bloat and the error message.

 

NeddySeagoon,

Are you saying the cfg80211 is optional?  How would I know my installation needs it?

Edit

```
 --- Wireless

< >   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

*** CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211 ***
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

charles17,

It all depends which wifi stack your WiFi driver uses.

```
*** CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211 ***
```

Thats new to me but I defer to the kernel devs.

----------

## Ant P.

Sorry, but all of the above is misinformation.

crda has been obsolete since kernel 4.x and upstream explicitly tells people what the upgrade path is:

Install net-wireless/wireless-regdb and include the firmware files it installs in the kernel. Uninstall crda entirely, and put it in package.provided instead if something demands it.

----------

